# ? pole for asym spinaker on O''Day 30 cb



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

*? pole for asym spinaker on O''''Day 30 cb*

I am considering retro fitting an articulating bow sprit pole to attach asym. spinaker to. I am not looking to get a big PHRF advantage. I am looking to it for at least a break even on the 3 seconds/mile penalty I''d get for a pole up to 25% of my "J" which is 13.5"
The main reason is the difficulty of getting consistant crew of 5 to 6 people to race the sysm chute. 
I do not even bother trying to race this boat around the buoys any more,too heavy, 12000#, takes too long to gybe the big chute, its a masthead rig, and a lot of my competetion are j-24s, the beauty of PHRF, put light weight small boats in the same class as cruisers. Point to point races is where it shines and the windier the better.
I also race this boat a lot in non-spin class even though I''m usually the highest handicaped boat. Sometimes we do very well sometimes not.
We seem to do best if the race is mostly a beat or a reach in the 90 to 120 degree range. Being a center boarder we do seem to get little lift by raising the board if the apparent is anything behind a close reach.

Has anyone else tryed this modification or know of anyone that has?
Has anyone used the sail rater with the VPP on the U.S. Sailing site?
How accurate did you find the results to be? 
One of the other big questions is how much much lateral load are we talking about on the end of the pole? I can''t find any design numbers anywhere.
Capn Jim02 of Que Pasa?


----------

